# Did anyone listen to their parents about cleaning plastic containers?



## atwhatcost (Sep 12, 2014)

When hubby makes meatballs and red gravy (spaghetti sauce/whatever you want to call it), he makes enough for three dinners, and freezes two in plastic containers. We don't have a dishwasher. (Well, we do. But I call them my hubby or me. )

My mother could clean those containers so there was no tomato stain on them. Not even a vague orange outline. Does anyone remember/know how people did that in the old days? I've soaked, scrubbed, and even Ajaxed the container, but still have an orangish tinge to it. It wouldn't bother me, except I know Mom could get that off.

(And, in my defense -- which if I needed a defense, I wouldn't be asking on a seniors forum  -- Mom died when I was barely 16, so we never had woman-to-woman talks.)


----------



## oakapple (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry, can't help you there, anything with tomato in turns plastic orange! No idea how your Mother did it, maybe Tupperware back then was different?


----------



## Ina (Sep 12, 2014)

I sold Tupperware in the '70 & '80, and it had a guaranty/warranty that replaced all container if they didn't clean up. Have you tried a couple drops of bleach, and let it sit over night?  I have to do that with these new containers, because our well water has a lot of iron in it.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2014)

When my wife makes spaghetti, she will save 2/3 of the sauce in 2 zip-lock plastic bags.  Just micro-wave the bag a little, slide the frozen slab out into a pot.


----------



## atwhatcost (Sep 12, 2014)

Back when I was young, Dad was called "cheap." When I was older, he called himself "thrifty." Now he's "eccentric." Mom couldn't use Tupperware even if it was around back then. Too expensive.  I don't know who made them (the early 60s), but it was a large set of plastic containers.

I used Ajax because it has bleach. I'm afraid if I use bleach and let it soak overnight, our frozen meatballs will taste like bleach. Plastic retains both ways.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2014)

White vinegar has a reputation for cleaning plastic containers, among many other things... a good old standby used for years.


_In order to remove tomato stains from plastic you will need to keep handy a towel, a clean sponge, white vinegar, baking soda, and bleach. You will also need dishwashing detergent and a kitchen towel.
_
good information here:  http://remove-stain.com/remove-tomato-stains-from-plastic


and sunlight! ...  *Using Sunlight to Remove Tomato Stains from Plastic*

_The first thing needed for removing tomato stains from plastic is sun. Direct sunshine functions as an effective bleaching agent for removing tomato stains from plastic and is natural._


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm,I`ve always heard baking soda but I really don`t have that problem with newer Tupperware. Although,anything like that that I freeze,I put in the containers that are meant to be used more than once but eventually have to be thrown away. Ya know,the ones that cost three or four dollars for 3. There was something sold in a tube a few years ago that was strictly for cleaning plasticwear but I haven`t seen it in a while.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the info Bonnie, I shall try that in future. I have a few orange-y look plastic tubs.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 13, 2014)

There used to be lots of Tupperware 'parties'  and if you agreed to hold one at your house, you got a free Tupperware gift. We were easily pleased in those days!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2014)

oakapple said:


> There used to be lots of Tupperware 'parties'  and if you agreed to hold one at your house, you got a free Tupperware gift. We were easily pleased in those days!



Isn't that the truth ..


----------



## atwhatcost (Sep 13, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> White vinegar has a reputation for cleaning plastic containers, among many other things... a good old standby used for years.
> 
> 
> _In order to remove tomato stains from plastic you will need to keep handy a towel, a clean sponge, white vinegar, baking soda, and bleach. You will also need dishwashing detergent and a kitchen towel.
> ...



Ah! Thanks! I can see Mom using vinegar and/or baking soda. Since winter is coming, I remember how much I don't want to go outside, even in the sun, even to clean plastic containers. lol


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2014)

atwhatcost said:


> Ah! Thanks! I can see Mom using vinegar and/or baking soda. Since winter is coming, I remember how much I don't want to go outside, even in the sun, even to clean plastic containers. lol



Yes, true that.




Carolyn said:


> Hmmm...I think I'll just stick with my method and toss out any tomato stained plastic containers.



I tend to agree with Carolyn.   The cleaning methods work, but if you don't have everything on hand, and the time to do all that cleaning ... throwing out the stained plastic containers and just buying new ones is a good idea too ...


----------



## Twixie (Sep 14, 2014)

White vinegar will clean just about anything..put 5 tablespoons into a bucket of hot water..couple of drops of washing up liquid...wet a cloth..wipe windows..and then use old newspapers to buff them up..

They shine like diamonds..:star:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2014)

I never had luck in cleaning Tupperware with tomato sauce stains, I just don't worry about it and usually use it for sauce again in the future, can't afford to throw them away.  I think bleach would work, but you're right, the smell of the bleach would remain, did that with some plastic glasses.  I don't have excellent results with using white vinegar and baking soda for some things, but will use them for deodorizing, etc.  Some say to spray the Tupperware with Pam, never tried that, but seems like it may work.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 15, 2014)

Heck, just wash them. A little stain doesn't hurt anything. Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 15, 2014)

The thing that always amazes me is if there is a program about Africa or India...usually very poor..but their whites are super white..How do they do it?..No washing machines..hardly any clean water..but they all look spotless!!..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2014)

agree with the vinegar! Also anything that abrades the surface of the plastic will cause it to become porous, thus allowing staining. Abrasives like cleanser or scrtaching w/ utensils; even cooking the sauce in the microwave can do it. Oil clings to plastic so well, it's hard to clean off. Vinegar and very hot water help. I just use bags; takes up less space in the freezer nice & flat


----------



## twinkles (Jan 13, 2018)

my daughter marks her  containers--spaghetti sauce-only


----------



## Kadee (Jan 13, 2018)

I remember  the Tupperware party planners saying to put any stained (empty )  containers in the freezer ( after they have been washed ) they claimed it removed smells and stains ,but I never tried it , as I always used disposable containers for any tomato based sauces


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 13, 2018)

Wouldn't it be easier to just find a nice Italian restaurant????


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2018)

I use old cottage cheese containers or other recyclables and when they get stained or worn I toss them into the recycling bin.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 13, 2018)

I use bleach. I let it soak over night,rinse well and air dry. I don't know if it is the right thing to do but we aren't dead yet and I've been doing it for over 40 years. I even put a few teaspoons in my dish water when I do the dishes. It does a great job on glassware. It makes them sparkle and disinfects as well. Even the coffeemaker pot gets bleached now and then it gets all the oil residue  from the coffee right off. I should buy stock in the bleach company I use so much of it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2018)

I think I'll "invent" tomato colored plastic ware.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use old cottage cheese containers or other recyclables and when they get stained or worn I toss them into the recycling bin.



That reminds me of an idea I had years ago.  Cool-whip tubs have a label on the lid that isn't glued.  It's in a 'rim' of the cover.  Butter should come in similar fashion, with a blank label under the actual label so you can write what you put in the tub!


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 6, 2018)

I heard plastic containers won't be stained by tomato if you spray it with cooking spray before putting the tomato stuff in it.

HipG


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 6, 2018)

I always laugh at the title of this thread. I don't recall that my parents ever had plastic containers in their home.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 6, 2018)

I use only Ball jars for food storage. I do not like plastic for food storage.


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 6, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I use only Ball jars for food storage. I do not like plastic for food storage.



I do the same.  Glass doesn't just seem cleaner; it is cleaner.  I have some Pyrex or similar containers with dark blue lids.  They work fine with nary a stain.  Plastic lids for Ball jars don't stain either.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 6, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> I do the same.  Glass doesn't just seem cleaner; it is cleaner.  I have some Pyrex or similar containers with dark blue lids.  They work fine with nary a stain.  Plastic lids for Ball jars don't stain either.



Occasionally I will place a small piece of wax paper between the lid and the jar if I think there will be a problem. I like them because they are easy to clean and relatively inexpensive and come in many sizes.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 7, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> Heck, just wash them. A little stain doesn't hurt anything. Much ado about nothing.


I agree.  I wash in really hot water and Dawn and don't worry about it. Used to love my Tupperware and still have a few pieces I don't use much anymore as I don't need to carry anything anywhere now.


----------

